# What a difference a day makes



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

What a difference a day makes . 

Monday checked in at a Municipal on the banks of the Meuse river outside Verdun (Charney sur Meuse ) greeted with a welcoming 'Bonjour' , loads of space to pick from , free electricity , free WiFi , no stress, no 'don't do this don't do that ' signs ..... Glorious stay and all this at 8 euros a night .

Tuesday checked in to 'Stalag "Ludlow Shropshire Touring Park , greeted by the Oberführer warden who was obviously unhappy to see me arrive at 1800 hrs , presented obnoxiously with an A4 sheet full of site rules , sterile site , loads of 'don't do this don't do that' signs , wifi fi extra at £ £5 for 24 hours ... All this at rip off £28.30 a night ! 

Guess what .... Can't wait to get out of the Uk again !!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

And they wonder why people prefer to visit France rather than stay at home.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Very succinct
what a sad attitude we have


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

wp1234 said:


> What a difference a day makes .
> 
> Monday checked in at a Municipal on the banks of the Meuse river outside Verdun (Charney sur Meuse ) greeted with a welcoming 'Bonjour' , loads of space to pick from , free electricity , free WiFi , no stress, no 'don't do this don't do that ' signs ..... Glorious stay and all this at 8 euros a night .
> 
> ...


Forgot to mention the debacle with 'parking up to the peg ' .... for Gods sake how pathetic can you get !!!


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't think it is the UK V France. These things happen all over the place. You go to some sites, very friendly welcome get yourself set up and leave. Others are rude, all rules and some of the walls would fall down if the laminated notices were not holding them up.

The only common denominator - folk!

Dave


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

dovtrams said:


> The only common denominator - folk!
> 
> Dave


I guess then I've been very lucky in France, Belgium , Germany Switzerland and ,Luxenbourg and very unlucky in the UK .


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

wp1234 said:


> What a difference a day makes .
> 
> Monday checked in at a Municipal on the banks of the Meuse river outside Verdun (Charney sur Meuse ) greeted with a welcoming 'Bonjour' , loads of space to pick from , free electricity , free WiFi , no stress, no 'don't do this don't do that ' signs ..... Glorious stay and all this at 8 euros a night .
> 
> ...


Not sure why you use campsites in the UK if they are that bad

Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

This is one of the reasons that we very rarely use UK campsites these days.
You can't generalise completely, of course there are excellent sites in the UK and poor sites on the continent but on average we find UK sites are far too formal, prescriptive and expensive. I suspect most of the difference is down to the lack of competition here. In France for instance, if a site doesn't meet your expectations there's invariably another one or an aire within a few miles. The sites that treat their customers badly don't last long because the customers simply go elsewhere.
Continental sites are also much more accustomed to welcoming motorhomes. They see us as valuable sources of revenue to be encouraged and specially catered for rather than an alien creature that doesn't comply with their "standard unit" perception as is the case with many UK sites.
I notice that a trend in France these days is for commercial sites to offer "camping car special rates" which allows a substantial discount on their standard rates for M/Hs. This discounted rate applying for single night stops where the M/H has to arrive after 6pm and leave the following morning. I wonder how long it will take for UK sites to adopt that strategy? 8)


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Zepp said:


> wp1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what .... Can't wait to get out of the Uk again !!!
> ...


Duhhhhh , it's maybe because I live in UK and have no choice most of the year .

The shame is that uk Motorhomers have been sucked into the cc and c and c club dominant position situation .

What's the French or Germany equivalent ?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

wp1234 said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > wp1234 said:
> ...


You have plenty of choice just get on a ferry or the tunnel , what you save on campsites pays for your ticket.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

wp1234 said:


> Zepp said:
> 
> 
> > wp1234 said:
> ...


 Duhhhhh

Have you never heard of CL or CS or even wilding camping or are you one of these motorhomers who needs shower blocks


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I totally agree the bigger the site the more regimented it gets generally, a lot to be said for CL & CS and of late Brit Stops.

it makes me laugh people rush home on a Friday to pay £25.00 ish for the Friday night just for shower facilities etc., that fee goes towards buying us our meal in some lovely country pubs/Inns.

The whole experience is geared and approached differently in Europe generally to that of UK.

Freedom is Freedom as long as you park correctly and read all the Don'ts before you discover and enjoy the Do's

Off to France/Germany/Switzerland in 3 days time and cant wait.

Happy Motorhoming!


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Sideways86 said:


> I totally agree the bigger the site the more regimented it gets generally, a lot to be said for CL & CS and of late Brit Stops.
> 
> it makes me laugh people rush home on a Friday to pay £25.00 ish for the Friday night just for shower facilities etc., that fee goes towards buying us our meal in some lovely country pubs/Inns.
> 
> ...


Not sure I agree with the idea that its related to site size - at least not in my experience. I suggest it has more to do with the number and experience of the wardens! Fresh out of school in-experienced wardens tend to follow the rules as laid down by the CC while the more experienced tend to go with the flow, but there are exceptions. 
I've also witnessed some club members who think the wardens work for them and talk to them in quite an abusive way.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree, we all need to help each other


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

The big, expensive, clubs have got the UK stitched up, Cs and Cl camping is ok but usually miles from anywhere which means you have to take bikes or rely on public transport. France is entirely different and totally welcoming. Using aires you can usually stop in the centre of any town or city or at an attraction, if you just want to visit, or next to a beach.
In my opinion the UK is not and never will be motorhome friendly.
Bd..


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

The CC and C&CC seem to have an attitude of fleece the punter whilst you have them. Neither of them support the use of Stellplatz / Aire de Service in the UK. In fact they are determined to keep a firm grip of the business.

The other weekend we fancied going to NorthWales, a look on the web and I was shocked they were asking between £25 - £36 a night.
Stuff that we thought and went to Dumfries and Galloway paying a more reasonable £18.

I think there is little doubt that the UK is the most expensive country in the EU when it comes to the cost of an overnight stop.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Sideways86 said:


> I totally agree the bigger the site the more regimented it gets generally, a lot to be said for CL & CS and of late Brit Stops.
> 
> it makes me laugh people rush home on a Friday to pay £25.00 ish for the Friday night just for shower facilities etc., that fee goes towards buying us our meal in some lovely country pubs/Inns.
> 
> ...


We have a new pub stop! all will be revealed when you return from your wanderings  have a lovely time


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Never had a problem in the UK with the Caravan Club, both Sites and CLs or any other sites for that matter.

Never had a problem in Europe or Scandinavia.

Perhaps it's because we are on holiday and we take things as they come :roll:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We too had a similar experience, spent 7 weeks in Germany on Stellplatz - most expensive Euro 10 - plus had 4 nights on a campsite at Mierlo NL at Euro12 ACSI price. Return to UK and meet up with friends at Moreton in Marsh CC site, park on white peg (although in a sensible position) and £84 for 4 nights!!!! Talk about shock to the system.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Comparing Stellplatzen and Aires with CC sites doesn't quite make sense to me?
Camp sites on the Continent are generally as expensive , if not more so, than the UK.
Most of the CLs and CSs in this country compare very well with the Continent........in fact most of them are on grass and not concrete car parks.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I quite agree Ted, but they are rarely within easy striking distance (foot/bike) of villages/towns with their shops, restaurants & etc.

I would rather be on a tarmac Stellplatz/Sosta/Aire and be able to wander off for a nice meal than be on some grassy field miles from anywhere.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Point taken...but at least the big clubs do give an option which seems to be forgotten by most people.

Of course we need small overnight parking in towns and villages but the onus is on local councils and not the CC or CCC.

Unfortunately it's always tainted with the 'traveller syndrome' and cash although a few do have facilities....one local to me is Bury St Edmunds.....only 3 places but the thought is there :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> Most of the CLs and CSs in this country compare very well with the Continent........in fact most of them are on grass and not concrete car parks.


That is an untrue statement, they compare very badly in my book. CLs and CSs are designed to cater for caravans not motorhomes and they're invariably located in remote locations.
Name me more than a minute percentage of those sites that are:
1) Within ten minutes or less walking distance of a town/village centre, beach, tourist attraction or some other site of interest.
2) That will welcome and be able to accommodate arrivals at any hour of he day or night without any prior notice or teeth sucking and won't insist you leave before lunchtime next day.
3) That are within a few hundred metres of a supermarket or independent shop selling basic provisions.
4) Cost £8 or less per night.

The above describes the vast majority of aires and stellplatz.

I don't decry CLs and CSs, many of them serve a useful purpose - especially to caravan owners with a car at their disposal.

As for grass sites - what's the big deal? Sure they can be pleasant for relaxation but they can also be a complete PITA when the weather is less than perfect. In any event a good proportion of aires and stellplatz offer grass in addition to or instead of tarmac.

The UK is a very poor relation to most continental countries when it comes to making provision for overnight stops for M/Hs, just ask any French or German motorhomer who has tried the UK, they're usually horrified at how difficult and expensive the UK is in comparison to what they're accustomed to.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We stayed on 14 Stellplatz in Germany - only 2 were "concrete car parks" rest were grass or firm ground and more like campsites than car parks. One, at Miltenberg, beats any site we have stayed on for years both for space and surroundings.

Also the reason we had to fork out so much for a campsite was that our friend is severely disabled, needed to be within wheelchair pushing reach of a village/town so that we could go out for a meal and have some wine with it. There was no CL in the Cotswolds that we could find which meet those criteria. Both couples have motorhomes but life is easer for them if they don't have to use the Motorhome all the time for sightseeing, almost impossible to park a Motorhome near the centre of villages and towns in that area too. 
We use CLs etc often in UK but at times it is very frustrating not being able to overnight in convenient spots.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Just a couple of thoughts .....  

Could it be that the UK campsites need all those rules because so many UK based campers can be such uncivilised and badly behaved people once they arrive on site?

Could it be that all the nice, well behaved folk go across the channel leaving the UK campsites to deal with the dross? 


Mike


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

To me it dose make sense to compare stellplatz to cc. Forget all the frills bells and whistles, at the end of the day, the bottom line is how much it cost the get your head down for the night.


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

I agree with Spykal - I think some UK sites get weary managing behaviour and it results in death by signage and a sort of unhealthy contempt for their own customers, which is really sad - i sometimes feel sorry for the camp site staff as they can appear so miserable.

I think the motorhome community and this forum have more power than we might realise, we all have a choice. If a site is truly woeful most of the time it will get no repeat business and will utlimately fail as I dont think a UK site can support itself with new business during the fair weather season alone.

I do think the Europeans are a bit more savy from a local government perspective about the beneifts to the local economy of MHers using the towns from the overnight parking facilities. i think the Cls provide something quite different and certainly for me often works well if chosen wisely.

Isnt it great to see a sign that tells you how to get help rather than what you cannot do.

"Motorhomes please park here" in one corner

Rather than.....

"No motorhome parking here" in the other!

....as others have said...isnt it great to park in a pub car park with permission and immediately spend what you save on a good meal and a pint or 2.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It all depends on your personnel requirements.
We, like many, travel widely and generally are quite satisfied with the facilities we find....after all we knew what to expect before we went.

I assume now that all those who complain will now start lobbying their local councils......perhaps not, it's probably not worth the bother!!???

This is such a durable old chestnut that I think it will continue for ever :wink:


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

If you do what you do then you get what you've got.
We spend probably well over £3000 on holidays each year - many of you probably spend more - and until the UK becomes more motorhome friendly we shall take this money over the channel. The sites over there are as good if not better, and certainly cheaper, and the aires much more convenient.
The big clubs are caravan orientated, not motorhome, they just try to accommodate us... you must park with the white peg on your left.... and take our money. Motorhoming is different, it's about having the freedom to travel wherever you wish and use the onboard facilities you have while being able to stop as and where you want. This is easier anywhere else than the UK. The councils are aware of the situation and some are willing to tolerate overnight stays providing you don't arrive before 6 and are gone by 8 but still don't provide any facilities. 
You pays your money and takes your choice, in our case Euros.
Bd..


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

It is why we should not be in the EU. The concept of parking up to a peg is British, driven by H&S rules which we enforce and the French ignore.

Have you ever heard of a major fire at a CC or C&CC site? Or French one for that matter. :lol: 

The CC club caravanners in particular cannot get their heads round the concept of sleeping anywhere but a club authorised campsite. Rumour has it that an evil fairy goes round every aire, gasses people and puts a pea under the mattresses, meaning all the CC princesses could not possibly sleep there.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If people keep paying these high campsite prices then the sites will keep charging them. Vote with you wheels and go else where. In 10 years motorhoming in Uk and Europe 100 to 200 days a years the most I have ever paid is £12 per night. The best was in France €4 a night free wifi free showers free hookup and a pool. Many aires are free with hookup and water. 
Why use sites. 
In the uk we just wild camp. Except at Christmas.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

hogan said:


> If people keep paying these high campsite prices then the sites will keep charging them. Vote with you wheels and go else where. In 10 years motorhoming in Uk and Europe 100 to 200 days a years the most I have ever paid is £12 per night. The best was in France €4 a night free wifi free showers free hookup and a pool. Many aires are free with hookup and water.
> Why use sites.
> In the uk we just wild camp. Except at Christmas.


100% agree with you. I for one will NOT be paying these rip off UK prices in the future unless I'm desperate .

Stalag Ludlow Touring site was virtually empty in high season when I was there proving the point I think !


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

It's not greener grass. We paid €60 per night in Soulac Sur Mer that was little better than butlins and was useless for Motorhomes. A single tap for water, no waste dump and tiny pitches with noisy neighbours. The toilet waste point was the most evil stomache churning I have ever experienced. 

Abondoned it and came to Honfleur.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Jeannette - you have demonstrated two points, without realising it.

In moving from Soulac to Honfleur you had the easy option of finding another place to rest your wheels.
Unlike the UK.

Why on earth did you even think of paying €60?

One look at the tariff board at the entrance would have had us backing out before even discovering the other negative points of the site.


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

It was booked by friends that we were meeting. I had no choice if we were going to spend time with them. 

I have neve had a problem moving campsites in the UK when I have not liked the look of them. 

I have never had a problem on caravan club sites either. They are a bit anal with the white stick but it's never presented a problem. Perhaps I am just more relaxed?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Sorry for my post Jeannette - I didn't know the background.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Talk about expensive campsites! What about this one Trev found? €110 per night! http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-136137-0-days0-orderasc-.html

Try finding a cheap pitch on Lake Garda or around St Tropez in high season! Plus campsites in Europe look equally as grizzly if not more so to me in high season as they do in the UK which is good as I would never spend €110 for camping in six months let alone one night! 

As said though, at least there are alternatives.

I quite like the CL network though but then we do have secondary transport and there are still loads that are under £8 as long as you dont need hookup but I have stayed on a few under that price that did have EHU.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I never have a problem with the white stick on CC sites, park approx in the middle of the pitch and move the stick! The worst site I have ever pitched up on was in Berlin, because of the terrible noise coming from over the other side of that big wall.

Good bad everywhere, move if you have problems, I very rarely do.

Dave


----------

